# Who is allowed to clean fire sprinkler heads?



## Al Gallucci (Nov 7, 2017)

We recently completed a high dusting (vacuum cleaning) of the ceiling of a large mfg plant. We were contracted to clean anything above 8ft in height. We did so with one exception. I instructed my employees to clean up to the sprinkler tee but to avoid contact with the sprinkler head. The customer feels that we should have cleaned the heads as part of the contract. I feel that is in direct violation of the NFPA standards as we are not licensed sprinkler and fire suppression system, contractors.
Would love to hear opinions from those with some expertise on the subject.


----------



## cda (Nov 7, 2017)

Al Gallucci said:


> We recently completed a high dusting (vacuum cleaning) of the ceiling of a large mfg plant. We were contracted to clean anything above 8ft in height. We did so with one exception. I instructed my employees to clean up to the sprinkler tee but to avoid contact with the sprinkler head. The customer feels that we should have cleaned the heads as part of the contract. I feel that is in direct violation of the NFPA standards as we are not licensed sprinkler and fire suppression system, contractors.
> Would love to hear opinions from those with some expertise on the subject.




Welcome


You are correct

I would say you can vacuum or air blow the heads, just be careful if they are the glass bulb.

Really unless a ton of material, bug nests, Paint, they should work.

If painted, mudded, or something similar 

NFPA Requires them to be replaced!!!! Cannot be cleaned.

The businesses sprinkler company should be    telling them the same, plus the sprinkler company should be assessing the condition annually


----------



## cda (Nov 7, 2017)

Q.    What should I do if I have Painted Sprinkler Heads in my facility?

A.    Painted sprinkler heads are required to be replaced. According to the 2008 edition of NFPA 25 - 5.2.1.1.2 – Any sprinkler head shall be replaced that has signs of leakage, is painted (other than by the sprinkler manufacturer), corroded, damaged or loaded; or is in the improper orientation.



https://www.napafiresprinklers.com/faqs


----------



## IJHumberson (Nov 7, 2017)

Dusty (loaded) sprinklers can be cleaned by compressed air or vacuum, so long as the equipment doesn't touch the sprinkler. (Paragraph A.5.2.1.1.2(5) of NFPA 25, 2014 edition: "In lieu of replacing sprinklers that are loaded with a coating of dust, it is permitted to clean sprinklers with compressed air or by a vacuum provided that the equipment
does not touch the sprinkler.")  Section 4.1.1.2 of NFPA 25 states "Inspection, testing, and maintenance shall be performed by qualified personnel." and Section 3.3.34 defines "Qualified" as: A competent and capable person or company that has met the requirements and training for a given field acceptable to the AHJ."

So, to clean dusty sprinklers would not necessarily require a licensed sprinkler contractor, so long as the cleaning personnel have been trained in the task to a level acceptable to the AHJ.


----------

